# clipping or stripping min schnauzer



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

I have a miniature schnauzer and am in a dilema as what to do with her coat.
My breeder told me I should have her stripped as she is black and silver and will lose her colour if we clip(her mum is the same colour but is now grey due to clipping)
I have rung 2 groomers(both recommended by schnauzer society) both condradict each other. One said 5 mths is the right age to start and stripping is the best thing the next said stripping is painful and if were were going to do that we should have started as early as 14 weeks(the first I heard about that?)for her to get used to it.

MY partner loves her shaggy look but I think she can get away with it at the moment but Ive seen a few as adults totally ungroomed and dont like it.

I dont want her to be in any pain at all Im not going to show her so think stripping is out..but not sure whether to clip her now as she is a gorgeous colour and wouldnt really want to lose that (although we didnt get her because of her colour)...anyone with schnauzers got any thoughts on the subject??

Thanks


----------



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

she is 5 half months by the way

x


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

If he is not going to be a show dog then do what is best for you and the health of the dog!


----------



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

yes I know that..but if I let her fur grow I just was wondering how difficult it is to keep it clean and tangle free as unclipped its quite corse and curlyish and grows quite unkempt and as she is very much a country outside dog running through muddy fields everyday etc. also it is meant to be cut for the classic schnauzer look..not a vital thing for me certainly not more important than her health but I would like her to look like a schnauzer and I dont think their is anything wrong with that.
I just was interested in other miniature schnauzer owners and how they managed their dogs coats and what they found was best.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

dont know much about them but a coat when ready to be stripped comes out fairly easily ,maybe wait till spring then have her done, so she has less coat for the summer heat and her puppy coat should be ready to come out


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

My sister is a groomer and I know she would advice to have the coat stripped.
As Terriermaid says, if the coat is ready it should be no problem.
If one off the groomers is just pulling it out and hurting the dog, I would avoid them. If you have any reservations, why don't you stay for the first trim?
The problem with clipping is that the coat actually ends up thicker if it is left to grow.
Getting the right groomer is so important, get some recommends from people as your dog will need trimming for a long time and if the first one is a bad experience then your dog will stress everytime.
The only time my sister would clip any kind of terrier is either the coat was too matted or the dog was elderly


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi
I am a groomer (not practising any more though!).

Hand stripping is usually done against a shedding blade. It doesnt hurt a bit it just takes longer. You can only strip a course coat so it really isnt about the age of the dog more the texture.
You could take him in and get him looked at. If he is too soft to strip they can thin it and it wont damage the coat. If you clip you can almost never go back to stripping as the coat will grow back softer and lose its texture.

You need to get him used to being professionally groomed ASAP. Even if you just book him in for a bath, brush out and puppy trim ( feet, face and nails).

Hope this helps. Most groomers like to clip cause it is quick and easy, stripping takes time and expertise but you need to do it only twice a year and have freshen ups in between.

Hope that helps


----------



## lisaandmargo (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you!!

I thnk i will try to have her stippen then but as one post said stay for a while to see shes ok. She has been to a groomer for a little trim up nails and stuff and im grooming her every day to get her used to the brush..although she still doesnt like it


----------

